# The Horse and Groom Pub - Feb 2013



## UE-OMJ (Feb 3, 2013)

This was a very sentimental visit for me as this was pretty much one of my first real explores (after Harperbury) and was done well over a year ago. I wanted to do a revisit for so long as my original photos were awful.

I had been thinking of a stop here for a while now. I got up expecting rain, but it wasn't so I grabbed the camera and went. It's just up the road from me so it wasn't an epic trip or anything.

I have to say I was pleasantly surprised to find it not hugely more trashed than it was on my previous visit. I'm not a fan of these revisits as often I'm saddened by how a site has declined either from weather or vandals or thieves. Not this time though  There's still a few bits to see, and the place still has character and the dark cellar so still worth a look.


















































































































































This fork was here over a year ago! Amazing!

































Ok it's very trashed still, and not much of a report. But I'm pleased I've finally done it properly and have posted it at last 

Cheers for looking

.


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely set of pictures mate, this was on my list for yesterday until my car incident, don't need to go now !! Thanks for posting....


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 3, 2013)

Some nice shots there mate, shame to see it so trashed!

Cheers for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks a good mooch!
Thanks.....


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely shots mate, it was one of my first splores a couple years back to. never did the cellar though. thanks for sharing!


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 3, 2013)

nice work mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 3, 2013)

Great pics. Picture 6, chicken in a basket, MMmmm


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 3, 2013)

Good job documenting the place, nicely done!

You know you need to worry when the vandals can't even spell 'Fuck'...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> You know you need to worry when the vandals can't even spell 'Fuck'...



Lol, you're not wrong. Tsk, kids these days eh  (I'm sounding old!)


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 3, 2013)

nice report, made me feel sad until the lovely vandal miss-spelt fuck...


----------



## KaraWilliams (Feb 3, 2013)

Love this! Looks like a great explore thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow , next level photography there , brilliant stuff


----------



## MrDan (Feb 4, 2013)

Interesting cellar!
Nice photos, and great to hear you weren't disappointed.

FUKOFF, sounds like a Russian graffiti tag


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I like to think of it as F4K as in 'Freddie 4 Katie'


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol, I pass this every time I come and see you! 
Shame it's so trashed, but fantastic photos all the same


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I remember back on my first explore being really scared walking upstairs over the missing floorboards and looking straight down to downstairs. How times have changed, I barely stopped to think about walking over them this time 

Cheers for the nice comments everyone


----------



## Ratters (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice one Steve


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice set mate, reminds me a little of the Horse & Jockey near me, although this place still has stuff in it (and is not breezeblocked up!)


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice shots! Great stuff


----------



## smiler (Feb 6, 2013)

I apologise in advance but as no one else has said it, that place looks Forked
.Great post, Thanks


----------



## rikue (Mar 16, 2013)

Great photographs will have to venture over and take a look one day! Not today weather is truly awful in Herts lol

Place has definitely taken a battering by vandals still interesting though


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Great set mate


----------

